# Custom lid?



## Warren (8 Nov 2018)

I have a gloss white EA aquascaper 900 tank 90cm wide by 50cm deep and looking ro get a gloss white lid made for this  I have a twinstar 900s light so the lid would need to be around 13xm high to cover the light and have a cut out for the lily pipes  I have harlequin rasboras and Siamese algae eaters that jump so currently have a jump guard cover on  

I tried ND Aquatics but their lids are made of MDF  

Any idea where I could go to to get a white gloss lid made out of plastic.


----------



## tam (8 Nov 2018)

Most cabinate/hoods are coated wood. You can buy acrylic sheet online in various places and some offer fabrication too i.e. you send your diagram and they'll buildit/drill holes etc. or you can buy precut sheets and join yourself.


----------



## zozo (8 Nov 2018)

Do you have the light standing on the tank? Like this?




Than how are your DIY skills? I think it aint rocket science to fit a lid to the excisting light.. 
Already have an idea how..


----------



## Warren (8 Nov 2018)

Yes light sits on top like that  Not much in the way of diy skills


----------



## zozo (8 Nov 2018)

Warren said:


> Not much in the way of diy skills


Ok.. Sorry.. Than it wont be very helpfull to put much energy in elaborating on the diy possibilities you have with it.


----------



## Konsa (8 Nov 2018)

Hi
Why not make a fine mesh on pvc frame tank cover.Like mosquito mesh on windows.Not as ugly as big chunky wooden box and  will stop fish comming out plus much cheaper.U will be able to addapt it arround the light too and have it easy to remove for maintenance 
Regards Konsa


----------



## Andrew Butler (8 Nov 2018)

I'd go down the route of something like @Konsa says with a mesh on a frame and some hooks over the top of your aquarium to hold it in place
I've built one of the complete aquatics own brand before and they are very simple, a few people have jumped on the bandwagon and there are a few more options than there used to be, check out the links below to searches which will give you an idea.
https://www.completeaquatics.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?q=cover
https://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/category/aquariums-and-stands/cube-garden-hooks/

I think you would do well to find someone who would make a frame which was waterproof, looked good, had your cutouts and was any actually any good without paying crazy prices.


----------



## Konsa (8 Nov 2018)

Hi
For anyone involved in pvc windows manufacturing this will be like walk in the park.Wide variety of slim line profiles and after cutting on an angle there are few corner inserts to put it together. The mesh is fitted with a rubber trim pushed in the designated channel and you are done
Not seen many bug screens over here (UK)but in my home country they are necessity and are installed always as standard 
Regards Konsa


----------



## Andrew Butler (8 Nov 2018)

Konsa said:


> after cutting on an angle there are few corner inserts to put it together


No angles to cut for the frame apart from a 90 degree in my experience, it's just a thin walled aluminium section with plastic corners / inserts that just push in then the mesh as you say just held in place with a rubber trim.
There's even cut out sections now instead of linking corners and short pieces together but unsure of the sizes.
Video will give you an idea of the system -


----------



## Warren (11 Nov 2018)

I have the dd jump guard cover but looking for an actual white gloss lid. Don't like the look of the jump guard


----------



## zozo (11 Nov 2018)

I'll give it a try anyway..  You decide if it is too difficult to make.. I think it's peanuts and very straight foreward, nothing much can go wrong.

Simple diagram.



Acrylic sheet 4mm would be sufficient and can be cut with a knife..

The 2 x pieces with the diagonal sides kit them to the inside of the light stands legs.

The 1 x narrow piece is excact same size as the top surface of the light.

Than order a set of these acrylic hinges, i guess preferably 6 for a 90cm lenght. 3 each side.




https://www.banggood.com/45x38mm-Do...-Folding-Hinge-Plexiglass-Hinge-p-979682.html

Now glue the hinges to the narrow acrylic top sheet that rests on top of the light. Than glue the 2 larger flaps again to the hinges. 

You can also apply a few kit dots to the light and kit that sheet to it. If you ever want to remove it again, take a piece of nylon fishing line. put it between light and acrylic sheet and cut it off. No damage done.

Anyway, that way you have a complete transparent lit, with 2 flaps that can open.

Obviously make the flap size not to stick over the glass outside the tank. But a few milimeter shorter, than any condensation water will run back into the tank. 

I can't think of anything simpler, cheaper and easier and effective to make.


----------

